# All the right spots at the right time.



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Well last night was a pretty good night for me, here in North Carolina. It seemed like everything fell in place from the time i turned my lights on until the time i turned them off when the sun was coming up. The fish house called and placed a order for 50 lbs of fish for me to pick up and well i was worried. Between the horrible rain and winds here fishing has been tough to say the least. Well i had the boat in the water by 1130 and was fishing at 12. I really didnt fish hard at all. i put 5 fish in the boat in the first 30 yards i polled. So i thought this is going to be a good night. Well to make a long story short. I ended up with 44 fish it was a mixed collection. I did have a 9lb, 2 8's, and a couple 5's. Just got back from the fish house and it was 120 lb's of fish total. So if my math is correct i had a 2.72 lb average. I fished for 5 hours and theres 300 mins in 5 hours so i was averaging, a fish every 6.81 min ( not really exact but just for giggles. Sorry if this seems like a brag post just wanted to share a North Carolina gigging experience with you


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Dang son, Bragg on.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Nice! some times you have to let it out :yes: So brag on Sir Brag on! :thumbup:


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Now that's a nice mess of Flatties for sure. So how are those HPS workin for you?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

With a mess like that I would brag to. Good job !!!


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Flounder9.75 said:


> Now that's a nice mess of Flatties for sure. So how are those HPS workin for you?



Man i love them its one of the best light set ups ive ever had but like always there still can always be more light thinking of either adding 2 more 150s to give me a total of 6. I could of done the same thing with 2 underwater sea striker lights last night it was just a perfect night i usually do 80-100 lbs but not in 5 hours. thats usually a all night affair


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

Looking good! I cant wait to come down next week...im hoping for a 1 man limit LoL


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey If I gigged a mess of flounder like that I wouldn't call it bragging, You just got BLESSED with an awesome night of fishing !!!!!!!!!! Fine kill !!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> there still can always be more light thinking of either adding 2 more 150s to give me a total of 6


Hard to tell.....Looks like a knock off Honda 2000....Maybe a Kiper?

Your start up amperage is 2.4amps each.

2.4
X 6
----
14.4

Honda 2000 continuous amps = 13.3

You will overload and shorten the generator life.

-------------------------------------------

Now the running amperage is 1.4amps each.........................So You may be able to start them at different intervals and get them all running


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

thats some big fish right there. Great job.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

X-Shark said:


> Hard to tell.....Looks like a knock off Honda 2000....Maybe a Kiper?
> 
> Your start up amperage is 2.4amps each.
> 
> ...


X I believe his Genny is a Ryobi. 

That's a fine mess of fish. I know people who have fished for 30 years and never had a night like that.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

X-Shark said:


> Hard to tell.....Looks like a knock off Honda 2000....Maybe a Kiper?
> 
> Your start up amperage is 2.4amps each.
> 
> ...


Its not a knock off its a ryobi ryi 2000 the specs are identical to a honda except its 2 DB louder and only $599 so i got 2 of them for a price of a honda i as well have a honda but dont put it in salt water, since i do commercial gigging as you can tell my boat is a bloody mess after im done. so i dont wanna throw all that money down the drain. Im just waiting for CAP King to get the 55uf caps back in stock so i can order some. I ended up going last night and could only manage 70 lbs of fish the dag on wind was just horrible but i made due. In the past 3 days ive gigged close to 300 lbs. and im only running off of 13 hours of sleep in 3 days so im taking a week off. I ended up making a nice little lick off the fish on my reg. work days off. But its back to the REAL World the next 3 days.


----------



## GulfCoastLime (Dec 26, 2012)

mudd_cat, like you im a gulf coast transplant in NC. Atlantic Beach to be exact. Where are you gigging at? I'm looking to stick a few here first chance i get.


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

GulfCoastLime said:


> mudd_cat, like you im a gulf coast transplant in NC. Atlantic Beach to be exact. Where are you gigging at? I'm looking to stick a few here first chance i get.


Man um about 2 hours south of you. I gig all the way from topsoil down to the sc state line


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I might have to make a road trip,my cousin lives in NC...would ya show a southerner around up there?


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

That does it...Im moving to N.C.! Thats awesome man...Thanks for posting

The best time to go fishing is when you can!


----------

